# Is this Okay?



## Damon (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey!

next week I'll be getting my baby hedgehog, so I'm preparing her stuff

I live in Brazil, so unfortunately I do not have access to lots of the cat foods that you guys have

One we have here is Royal Canin FIT, which already heard here

Another not know if you guys know, is the Golden Premier Pet cat that is also sold here as TOP cat food, and is the one that she is eating now.

I was thinking of using a mix of Royal Canin FIT with Golden Kitten and Royal Canin Kitten Sterelized. What do you guys think?

Royal Canin FIT:
Protein: 30%
Fat: 13%
Fiber: 5,2%

Royal Canin Kitten sterelized:
Protein: 32%
Fat: 10%
Fiber: 11,2%

Golden Kitten:
Protein: 34%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 3,5%

I'm thinking of using with enough protein as she is new. As she get older, I will switching to adult cat food only.

What you guys think??

Sorry for the size and thank you!


----------



## Damon (Dec 27, 2012)

One more thing!
I was told to give a quail egg every two days while she is young. It would be really interesting?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The protein and fat percentages look great on all of the foods, but they're not the only important part - ingredients are important to look at too. The Royal Canin Fit ingredients look okay (has one instance of corn in it, but could be much worse), but the Royal Canin Kitten food, I'm a bit iffier on - from what I could find, the meat meal in it is a poultry meat meal, it doesn't name the meat. I couldn't find ingredients for the Golden Premier Pet food either, but if the meats are named & there's no or very little corn, etc. I would go with that and the adult RC food, and leave out the kitten one. 

I know we've had at least one member on here that fed her hedgies quail eggs. I'm not sure if every two days is a good idea, since the yolks (unless quail is much different from chicken - I know they're supposed to be healthier) have a lot of fat and cholesterol in them. Maybe one a week or something?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Royal Canin in general is an "okay" food - not horrible, but not great either. I know some places outside the US and Canada it's one of the only good(ish) foods that's readily available. If you have other options available, though, I'd say go with something else, especially since Royal Canin is at the top of the list when it comes to "most expensive" foods.


----------



## Damon (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you Lilysmommy and moxieberry!

The Golden has corn too, but I dont know if is too much...


----------



## Damon (Dec 27, 2012)

And it's written on the packing 100% natural!
hight quality protein

the pack is this one:
http://www.petlove.com.br/Racao-golden- ... -1017091/p

Thank you!!!


----------



## Damon (Dec 27, 2012)

I am trying to post here the translations of contents, but I get a crash on the message, dont know why


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Not sure about other brands over there, but I use IAMS in my mix as well maybe that brand is available in Brazil? Royal Canin and IAMS are the only suitable brands over here (and some others but none from the list on this forum), I have a mix of RC and IAMS.


----------



## Damon (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes we have IAMS, but I read that IAMS can cause liver diseases!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Damon said:


> Yes we have IAMS, but I read that IAMS can cause liver diseases!


That's new for me? Where did you hear that?


----------



## Damon (Dec 27, 2012)

made a research on google, found lots of sites talking about!



> Using Iams kitten food has caused severe and often terminal liver problems in hedgehogs. Iams is a wonderful product for cats, not hedgehogs.


http://www.essortment.com/pet-hedgehog- ... 23500.html

Even here in the forum you can find
http://hedgehogcentral.com/oldforum/ind ... topic=1300


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmm going to read that. But according to that forum you can't use the "golden" food you linked on the first page (I can't post the translation of the ingredients either) "DO NOT use foods with Ethoxyquin, BHA, BHT, Propelene Glycol, artificial colors, flavors or other chemicals" and that food has BHA and BHT in it?

I've posted on here and named IAMS before but no one has told me it is bad?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Damon said:


> made a research on google, found lots of sites talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one doesn't say why it would be a bad food. It also talks about kitten food (I use a different one). 
The second link talks about ethoxyquin, but I don't see it listed on my bag of food. But it says "It contains no artificial colours, flavours or preservatives" so I don't see why it would be bad?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would definitely not use the Golden since it has BHA and BHT in it...I would choose another food, corn or not, over one that has either of those or Ethoxyquin in them. Just try and find another food that has a meat or meat meal as the first ingredient, or first two ingredients if you happen to find one like that.


----------



## Damon (Dec 27, 2012)

Whel...
I guess that everyone here has... even Royal Canin has BHA!


----------

